# Ausfallende/Schaltauge Commencal Meta 55



## Simon Katsch (16. Februar 2013)

hey zusammen,
wo kauft ihr denn für eure commencals die Schaltaugen....falls mal eins zu Bruch geht??


----------



## R.C. (16. Februar 2013)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> hey zusammen,
> wo kauft ihr denn für eure commencals die Schaltaugen....falls mal eins zu Bruch geht??



Bei Commencal http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/PBSCCatalog.asp?CatID=1652139 oder dem Vertrieb fuer Commencal?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simon Katsch (16. Februar 2013)

alles klar.also direkt...hab nämlich nach paar inet Shops gesucht und nicht wirklich was passendes gefunden!
danke r.c.


----------



## KevM (22. Februar 2013)

Bei crc gibts die Schaltaugen auch.


----------



## Simon Katsch (24. Februar 2013)

KevM schrieb:


> Bei crc gibts die Schaltaugen auch.





Danke!
Das Gute liegt so nah 
auf crc bin ich nicht gekommen


----------

